# digi.kaf



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

digi.kaf

174 St Johns Rd, Glebe

NSW, Australia

(02) 9660-3509

Ah digi.kaf? We used to live across the road from this little gem in Sydney and Sunday morning breakfast became a solid tradition for us. The pancakes (potato or ricotta) and the coffee were a godsend in our otherwise bland little street. It was ...

More...


----------

